# Bad night.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Last night we had to put our last dog down, he had a stroke, and congestive heart failure.He's the little brown one shown in the picture, his name was "Buster".. The other dog shown in the picture was his "wife", Bell, who passed away 2 years ago..They're together now, roaming the back yard and orchards..No more dogs, I can't take this part of pet ownership.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

flyernut said:


> Last night we had to put our last dog down, he had a stroke, and congestive heart failure.He's the little brown one shown in the picture, his name was "Buster".. The other dog shown in the picture was his "wife", Bell, who passed away 2 years ago..They're together now, roaming the back yard and orchards..No more dogs, I can't take this part of pet ownership.
> View attachment 591733


Pets become a family member. Losing a pet/pets is just like losing a family member. It's a very upsetting experience, that will take time to overcome. I hope sharing your experience with the Forum will help making your loss a little less stressful.
Fred


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

My deepest condolences to you and the family. Thank you for giving Buster and Bella wonderful lives, filled with love they would otherwise have not known. To them, you were the world and the epitome of love. Thank you again for what you did to make their lives beautiful.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's so heartbreaking to lose a beloved pet. We've lost many over the years, and I still miss each and every one. I hope your grief is short and the good memories live forever.


----------



## scott.friedman480 (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. This is the joy and pain of pet ownership. We love them, they love us back, then we have to say goodbye. Our joy is knowing they had the best life with us. It hurts, but I would not give up pets because of that.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

My condolences for your loss.Dogs are truly one of the family that give unconditional love.I too thank you for giving them the best life and understand how heartbroken you are.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

To lose a true friend is never easy. You’re in my thoughts during this difficult time.
May I suggest getting a shadow box and make a collage of pictures, dog tags, coller, toys and clothes from Buster and Bell and hang it where you like, as a rememberance of all the times you spent caring for them.
I did this for my baby beagle Toby. 
I will never forget those days, everytime I see her shadowbox. It is a great tribute!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I too will be facing this soon. Lisl von Schlaf was diagnosed with degenerative myelopathy last week. She has six months to a year before it becomes terminal.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry for your loss you and your family are in our thoughts. 
They Become such a big part of our lives and families and leave so many good memories behind to hold on to. We recently lost one of our four Silkies. I hadnt felt such profound loss since my parents passed. The last three are all nearing the end being past the avg age and dont know how we will handle an empty house.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts.Today isn't too bad, but I'm sure it will get worse.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Flyer.

This week marks two years since we lost our Samoyed, Minsc. It gets less painful over time, but there are still days...💔

It just shows how much you care.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Thanks to everyone for their thoughts.Today isn't too bad, but I'm sure it will get worse.


Sorry for the loss. 
They say best thing to do is get another.
When my dog died I thought about getting him stuffed. I gave that thought up.
I got a parrot instead, she lasted 25 years. Then heartbreak again.

Get yourself another puppy, you will be glad you did, the others will be in your memory.
There are a lot of dogs waiting to be rescued.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Sorry for the loss.
> They say best thing to do is get another.
> When my dog died I thought about getting him stuffed. I gave that thought up.
> I got a parrot instead, she lasted 25 years. Then heartbreak again.
> ...


My Dad always got his new buddy from the local humane society as well as my little sister...Too early for me, my wife suggested we go to the local shelter and just LOOK....nope..


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. They ARE family. It is painful. Had to put down my little Molley last year 19 yr. old cat who could tell when me or the wife was not right. Always came and laid on us. Her roommate Abby now 19 1/2 yrs. old with diabetes, they were both rescues. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

The Hunt



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=822868787825754


----------



## Grumpy468 (4 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. I lost My Maggie 2 yrs ago now, and I still miss her. Like you I can't bear to go through that again. She died at home in her back yard.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

So sorry flyernut. I Know how much those little dogs meant to you. They are family. I lost Rocket and my wife 7 years ago. I have still not got another dog. Nor another wife. The heartbreak is too much. Hope your days get better.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

So sorry Flyernut, losing a pet (family member) is never easy. We have this in our near future as well. I am sure your family gave him the best life and believe he is now also in a wonderful place. Take care and relish in the memories!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers about our little man Buster.We're waiting for a phone call from the cremation services company to let us know when they pick up Buster from the hospital, and when he'll be ready to come home. I just got off the phone with my vet's office, explaining the course of events to the receptionist.." I took him in Thursday for a gagging-like situation, and the vet put him on prednisone, and said come back in a week.. Friday he was much worse and I called the vets office again describing the situation had gotten worse, and again the receptionist said to follow the vets advise, and if he wasn't any better, bring him in Monday. I just told her Buster won't be coming in Monday as he died Friday night..She said "oh my, I'll let the vet know". No sorry, no nothing....the house is so quiet, but every now and again, I swear I can hear his toenails against the hardwood floors when I'm down in the basement....my little boy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know what you mean about hearing the toenails. And you will for awhile.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss flyernut. Been there. I too swore no more dogs then. That was 18 years ago. The dog I have now is 18 and is on the down hill slide.This time I mean it when I say no more dogs. Like you, too much of an emotional heart break. Pets become family members as you know. Since it is just him and I, it will be lonely in this house for sure. I know that nails on the hard wood floor sound and am afraid I will be hearing that sound for sometime. 

Kenny


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Last night we had to put our last dog down, he had a stroke, and congestive heart failure.He's the little brown one shown in the picture, his name was "Buster".. The other dog shown in the picture was his "wife", Bell, who passed away 2 years ago..They're together now, roaming the back yard and orchards..No more dogs, I can't take this part of pet ownership.
> View attachment 591733


My condolences. Dogs don't live nearly long enough. They leave such an empty space when they pass. But it's always good to know we give a good life to them. Let time pass and don;t turn your heart away. You may find another eventually who you can give a good life to. It took me a year last time, and now the two I have are so wonderful. I dread the day they pass, but I also treasure every day with them.
God bless.

Here's my Jedda. She passed at 9 years old from cancer. It was devastating.









And a year later came Violet (the black one), then Frodo.










Knowing I am giving them a good life is enough to sacrifice my sadness someday. 

Anyway,

may God bless you and keep you and yours, and may you see them all again someday.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Buster came home today from the crematorium. He has a nice mahony box, and inside there's a black velvet bag with his ashes. The Service also included a nose print as well as a paw print, and a flower pod of wild flowers. It's nice to have him back, but I wish he was alive,lol!! Again, thanks to all for the comments and well wishes...Loren


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Buster came home today from the crematorium. He has a nice mahony box, and inside there's a black velvet bag with his ashes. The Service also included a nose print as well as a paw print, and a flower pod of wild flowers. It's nice to have him back, but I wish he was alive,lol!! Again, thanks to all for the comments and well wishes...Loren


Can I ask what they charged for all that? 
What will you do with the ashes?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Certainly you may ask.. The company had to drive approx 20 miles, 1 way, to pick him up, and to return him to the crematorium, another 20 miles..His total body weight was 8.2 pounds. It was a 2 day service to get hime and return him to us..As I stated in the other post, a nice mahony box, inside his remains was in a black velvet bag along with his nose print and paw print, and a heart with wild flower seeds. Total cost for everything was $110 dollars.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Can I ask what they charged for all that?
> What will you do with the ashes?


I have 4 boxes with the remains of my/our dogs, the only one I don't have is our mini-schnauzer, she's buried in the backyard..My yellow lab will be going with me in my coffin, our black lab will be going to my youngest son, my female chi will also be going with me, and the latest dog will be going with my wife.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, look at all these posts. I hope they are helping you some. Those little fur babies
really become part of our families and our life. Your sadness has brought sadness back to me
but some great memories of my buddies. I miss them all.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Certainly you may ask.. The company had to drive approx 20 miles, 1 way, to pick him up, and to return him to the crematorium, another 20 miles..His total body weight was 8.2 pounds. It was a 2 day service to get hime and return him to us..As I stated in the other post, a nice mahony box, inside his remains was in a black velvet bag along with his nose print and paw print, and a heart with wild flower seeds. Total cost for everything was $110 dollars.


That is not bad, I thought it would have been more.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, look at all these posts. I hope they are helping you some. Those little fur babies
> really become part of our families and our life. Your sadness has brought sadness back to me
> but some great memories of my buddies. I miss them all.


I'm so very sorry my post has caused you some pain, that was not my intention. I was/am hurting as it was so sudden. Not too bad today, every day is getting better...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I'm so very sorry my post has caused you some pain, that was not my intention. I was/am hurting as it was so sudden. Not too bad today, every day is getting better...


I am sure it brought back memories and a tear for all, one way or another.
If not dog, maybe a cat, or bird, hamster, rabbit, even fish, whatever.........or a person. 

It's the good memories that help with healing process.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I am sure it brought back memories and a tear for all, one way or another.
> If not dog, maybe a cat, or bird, hamster, rabbit, even fish, whatever.........or a person.
> 
> It's the good memories that help with healing process.


Don't know if you're still driving, but if you ever drive through my area and stop at Thatcher, drop in.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

flyernut just saw this and they take a great piece of your heart when they leave us but the memories are always lasting and the stories of undying devotion. Just take it slow and take some time if even thinking about another furry companion. RIP Buster!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Don't know if you're still driving, but if you ever drive through my area and stop at Thatcher, drop in.


I retired in the end of March 2020. Was going to retire in June 2020 but I took all my vacation, personal and sick days before hand and when the lockdown started I told them adios amigos. Just was not worth waiting the extra 2 months.
I used to run to the Buffalo area regular, and where you worked at Eastman in Rochester too. We did have a couple of other places in Rochester but I don't remember the names. And places in between. A lot of the places are closed up now.
Chemicals, tanker, but in the winter time it was deicers to the airports. Ran the old rt 20 in the winter to the airport as they kept it plowed better then the thruway, ran rt 63 up to 20 off 390. They would shut down the Thruway in a heartbeat!
Back in the days when I ran 3 log books I turned Buffalo in a day, 360 miles each way. But I would take a cat nap if I felt tired, and run like hell during the nights. No DOT checks way back then and at night there were no cops on the big roads anywhere. Unlike today. It was boogie boogie hammer down in the night time.

Thanks for the invite anyway. 


It is so much different putting on the miles in a 4 wheeler then the 18 wheeler. I think it is the longer wheel base that seems to make the miles go quicker?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Dogs are truly a blessing. They love unconditionally, and are great companions.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss. It's Always hard to lose a pet. About two months ago we lost our cat very suddenly to apparent heart failure. (Yes she was the subject of my 'catzilla' thread) still frequently think I see her out of the corner of my eye around the house.


----------



## djjeffr (10 mo ago)

Flyernut,

Sorry for your loss. Think of all the good memories you'll always have.
SF Gal has a good idea. Hang the collage in your layout room.
And it sure looks like you have a lot of friends on the forum for support as well.
Take care!

Dan Jeffrey


----------



## lorettospringfield (Feb 18, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Last night we had to put our last dog down, he had a stroke, and congestive heart failure.He's little brown one shown in the picture, his name was "Buster".. The other dog shown in the picture was his "wife", Bell, who passed away 2 years ago..They're together now, roaming the back yard and orchards..No more dogs, I can't take this part of pet ownership.
> View attachment 591733


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, we made our minds up. When my wife retires next year, we're going to get 2 chihuahuas......I think,lol!


----------



## lorettospringfield (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes it is very hard on the heart when you love something that loves you so dearly back. God grant your heart to be covered with peace during this time of sadness. I am sure they both had the best of a life that you could give them. I will tell you this when you are ready there is another one that would love for you to own them.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Last night we had to put our last dog down, he had a stroke, and congestive heart failure.He's the little brown one shown in the picture, his name was "Buster".. The other dog shown in the picture was his "wife", Bell, who passed away 2 years ago..They're together now, roaming the back yard and orchards..No more dogs, I can't take this part of pet ownership.
> View attachment 591733


so sorry to hear of your loss. It is never easy to loose a pet. I cried like a baby when we had to put down our last cat.
Condolences to you and your wifew.

Al


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Dogs and I am sure cats do go to heaven. My wife told me. I will explain some day.
I will just say this, you will see your pets again, but they will not be yours. You own
nothing in heaven.


Ed love your picture. Could be the rainbow bridge.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

C100 said:


> Pets become a family member. Losing a pet/pets is just like losing a family member. It's a very upsetting experience, that will take time to overcome. I hope sharing your experience with the Forum will help making your loss a little less stressful.
> Fred





flyernut said:


> Last night we had to put our last dog down, he had a stroke, and congestive heart failure.He's the little brown one shown in the picture, his name was "Buster".. The other dog shown in the picture was his "wife", Bell, who passed away 2 years ago..They're together now, roaming the back yard and orchards..No more dogs, I can't take this part of pet ownership.
> View attachment 591733


Hi Loren 
I’m so very sorry to hear this! I am also a dog liver and every one of mine were always considered as my children. It never gets easier when you have to say goodbye. That has always been the hardest thing for me to do. My heart goes out to you my friend! I’m sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Hi Loren
> I’m so very sorry to hear this! I am also a dog liver and every one of mine were always considered as my children. It never gets easier when you have to say goodbye. That has always been the hardest thing for me to do. My heart goes out to you my friend! I’m sorry for your loss. Take care.


Thank you buddy, I hope you and the family are doing well..It's not too bad now, but still miss the little bugger.. My wife cried more the night we put him down than she did at her Dad's funeral...I don't like seeing my wife in tears like that, and woe be to the person who ever hurts her like that on purpose..Happy belated Thanksgiving to you and the family...Loren


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Thank you buddy, I hope you and the family are doing well..It's not too bad now, but still miss the little bugger.. My wife cried more the night we put him down than she did at her Dad's funeral...I don't like seeing my wife in tears like that, and woe be to the person who ever hurts her like that on purpose..Happy belated Thanksgiving to you and the family...Loren


Thank you my friend. I hope you had a good Thanksgiving too. I understand why your wife cried more for the dog. That’s how I get too. The last little guy we lost, I was a mess. I couldn’t stop crying.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Thank you my friend. I hope you had a good Thanksgiving too. I understand why your wife cried more for the dog. That’s how I get too. The last little guy we lost, I was a mess. I couldn’t stop crying.


My Dad was a combat veteran of WWII, fighting in the jungles of China,Burma, and India,( CBI Theater of OPS.). He brought home a little black puppy when I was in kindergarten in 1955.She was a mutt named "Tippy"..I came home on leave before going overseas in 1970, The darn dog waited for me until I came home to die. We took her to the vet to be put down, and my Dad cried like a little baby the whole time, I never saw him cry before. He was a tough guy, and I knew it, and now I know why he cried..I still look for the little guy and actually call his name sometimes.The photo was taken during happier times, him and his wife. They had 4 litters together...


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> My Dad was a combat veteran of WWII, fighting in the jungles of China,Burma, and India,( CBI Theater of OPS.). He brought home a little black puppy when I was in kindergarten in 1955.She was a mutt named "Tippy"..I came home on leave before going overseas in 1970, The darn dog waited for me until I came home to die. We took her to the vet to be put down, and my Dad cried like a little baby the whole time, I never saw him cry before. He was a tough guy, and I knew it, and now I know why he cried..I still look for the little guy and actually call his name sometimes.The photo was taken during happier times, him and his wife. They had 4 litters together...
> View attachment 593831


Wow! That’s a beautiful story, Loren. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Wow! That’s a beautiful story, Loren. Thank you for sharing it.


By the way, how are all the things I sold to you working out???


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut Loren once again my condolences. You seem to be slowly recovering from your grief. Wishing you the best. 
I have 2 of my dogs buried out back of my garage/shop. This time I am going to follow your example and opt out for cremation. Since Ted was picked from an animal rescue center by my late wife, his ashes will go into the small box in which I have some of her ashes. Seems approriate. 

Kenny


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> By the way, how are all the things I sold to you working out???


All running like brand new! Thank you again for your work and care in keeping these engines going!


----------

